# Subtitles...



## Beardy (Oct 8, 2005)

I'm sure its an FAQ, but I can't find much about it othe than references to specifice programmes 

I use subtitles pretty much all of the time as being deaf it rather helps my unsderstaditn of the show  However, my TiVo only records the subtitles for BBC as far as I can tell, as I have yet to see subtitles for ITV, C4 or Five. I'm only using the TiVo to recored the 5 Analogue terastrial channels as my digi box is not relieable enough (but that's another question for another time (and probably an other forum))

Ok, that's the background, the question is,
is it possible to record subtitles from the none BBC channels, and if so, how?

And a second question if I may
If I get my digi box working (or I decide to pay Mr Murdoch (shudder)) will the solution to the above solve any potencial problems I might have, or are subtitles done diffrently in teh world of digital.

Thankyou in advance for any answers,

Paul.


----------



## Sneals2000 (Aug 25, 2002)

Subtitles on Freeview are carried using a different standard. However if you are happy to burn subtitles into all your Tivo recordings, you could set-up a Freeview box to permanently display subtitles, and use this to feed your Tivo.

Sky boxes carry subtitles in a similar manner to analogue terrestrial in some (but not all) cases - so your Tivo may well record them (again maybe not the ITV ones) in the same way as analogue. However if you are happy to burn them permanently in, then again a Sky box configured to display subtitles feeding your Tivo might be a better solution.

I guess the question is whether you want subtitles to be optionally displayed on replay - as Tivo allows with your current set-up, but only on a few channels, or whether you are happy to have subtitles permanently embedded in-vision in your recordings, in which case a Freeview or Sky box might allow you to watch more channels with subtitles?


----------



## alu (Aug 29, 2002)

Sneals2000 said:


> Sky boxes carry subtitles in a similar manner to analogue terrestrial in some (but not all) cases - so your Tivo may well record them (again maybe not the ITV ones) in the same way as analogue. However if you are happy to burn them permanently in, then again a Sky box configured to display subtitles feeding your Tivo might be a better solution.


I only know about Sky not Freeview. Just to clarify. In my experience there are two ways to display subtitles: 1. "Burned in" by enabling them in the Sky box 2. switch off and onable by using the 888 (or whatever) page on the text.

Tivo does record the "text" subtitles, but only with 98% accuracy (actually it depends on the recording quality, high usually works well enough) and not all channels have "text" subtitles. Notably, ITV does not have any that I could find.

The burned in ones work more reliably and on more channels.

And, yes, I did see that epsiode of Creature Comforts. ;-)


----------

